# Where to buy a treadmill ?



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking to buy one for use at home by my wife and me. Don't know the first thing abut them. any suggestions on what specifications to look for and where to buy ? I have seen a couple of them in Carrefour
thanks !


----------

